

Show HN: DNSWhore.com Domain Suggestions - reason
http://www.dnswhore.com

======
cjoh
I find the name and the portrayal of women pretty offensive. At least replace
one set of lips with some male six pack abs, so that you can then insinuate
that both men and women are whores.

Regardless, it certainly screams to me "web page set up by some dude in his
early 20s who thinks he's really smart, and hasn't really dealt with many
women in his life" rather than "I want to give this guy $80 to come up with a
domain for me"

------
misuse-permit
Why is this on the front page? There are so many problems...

    
    
      What's going on here?
      What are you trying to get me to pay for?
      $50? $75? What's the difference? 5, and 8 of what?
      Why can't I close this box once it's opened? (chrome)
      "Send me your site link/description, first!" This link doesn't even work! (chrome)

~~~
reason
I'm offering domain name suggestions for your idea/site. $50 for 5
suggestions. $75 for 8. Everything works on chrome on my end. I'm using
goodsie.com to run the store.

~~~
misuse-permit
Okay, but why should I use your service? What are you doing for $50 that I
can't do myself?

I don't mean to be an ass, but these are questions I think everyone is asking.
An 'About' link on your site would be really helpful.

Also, I'm running Chrome 13.0.782.112 m for Windows, and stuff's still not
working.

~~~
qeorge
_What are you doing for $50 that I can't do myself?_

He's finding 5 domain suggestions for your business in less than a half hour
of billable time.

Perhaps that's not a good deal to you. As someone who's spent tens of
(billable) hours finding domains for clients, it strikes me as an excellent
value proposition.

------
roel_v
I'm not even sure what it does. You're giving suggestions for domain names but
ask for a link to the site? Or do people just describe their business and you
find a domain name for them? What if they don't have anything at all yet (no
product name), is that ok?

~~~
reason
Yeah, that's perfectly fine! Asking for a link is for those who may have their
sites up and running but would ultimately like to change their current name.
But if you don't have a link or a site, and you've got just an idea, just send
me a description and I'll find some names!

------
sorbus
After clicking on either of the images, there's no way to get out of the
lightbox, as the X in the top right does nothing. So you might want to fix
that. Similarly, the "send me your site link/description" link doesn't do
anything.

You also might want to use a different list of clients - one is a parked
domain, one is a page of lorem ipsum, and the other doesn't load.

~~~
reason
Hey, as for the lightboxes, I'm using a service to run the store, and
everything's been working fine on my end as with a few friends.

As far as the clients – those are services that have either once lived or are
still in the works. I'm not offering a successful company; I'm offering domain
name suggestions.

~~~
sorbus
> Hey, as for the lightboxes, I'm using a service to run the store, and
> everything's been working fine on my end as with a few friends.

The lightboxes close buttons and #lightbox-contact link don't work on Firefox
5.0, Safari 5.1, Chrome 13, Opera 11.5, or Internet Explorer 9 on Windows 7.
They don't work on Chromium 13 on Linux. It is _not_ "working fine" for any
reasonable definition of the phrase, it is actually making it impossible for
anyone who wants to give you money to do so (as you explicitly require using
the #lightbox-contact link prior to purchasing, and that link doesn't work).

> As far as the clients – those are services that have either once lived or
> are still in the works. I'm not offering a successful company; I'm offering
> domain name suggestions.

That makes sense; I suppose that using the word "client" confused me. You
might want to consider either providing an example list or a money-back
guarantee if your domain name suggestions are crap.

------
mseebach
Are there any kinds of guarantees? Will the suggested domain names be free?
What if I don't exactly "go nuts"?

~~~
reason
Yes, under the product description, I make sure to explicitly mention that
they are available domains. I'll certainly try my best to provide the best
suggestions. I understand the "going nuts" bit is highly subjective, but I
think I've got pretty good taste.

~~~
mseebach
Interesting. I just realized that I filtered out the word available because it
is bold. Marketing-filter?

------
waffle_ss
Seems like something I'd buy on fiverr for $5

